# ZRC Grands Fonds 1964 Spirit



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous invite à lire ma revue sur la montre suisse *ZRC Grands Fonds 1964 Spirit*, hommage aux montres de plongée utilisées par la marine française


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A quoi sert le verre dans la boîte?
au début je pensais à un verre de rechange (surprenant) mais avec les reflets je pense que c'est plutôt la protection du fond de boîtier. J'ai bon ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Oui lol je garde toujours les protections, meme si ca sert a rien


----------



## gverso (Jul 29, 2014)

superbe revue, merci pour le partage.
il y a une sacrée offre sur les montres de plongée


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Oui les montres de plongée sont en vogue depuis quelques années


----------

